# Negril.com Message Board Forums > Montego Bay Message Board >  Places to check out?

## takinitslow

So going to stay a couple nights in Montego bay this trip. Never stayed there before. Any Great places I should check out? Good places to eat? I am staying at Doctors Cave Beach Hotel on the strip.

----------


## jamy208

If you like to party, Pier One on Friday nights is a great party. For dinner, I had a fabulous dinner at Palm Bay Guest house. Certainly nothing fancy, but it was the best meal I had all trip. Margaritaville is a good time as well and as you're staying at Doctors Cave Beach hotel I'm sure you'll be visiting the beach there. It's beautiful.

----------


## BaileysMom

The Pork Pit is supposed to be great, but truthfully the night we were there, both our chicken and our pork were really dried out, as though they'd been sitting on the warming grill for hours.  That was disappointing, but it could have just been an off night.  I've also heard great things about Scotchies, but we never made it over there.  The Pelican Grill doesn't look like much, but they've got great food. Doctor's Cave Beach is beautiful.

----------

